# digital tv signal



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a digital tv antenna mounted outside on a 20 foot pole attached to the side of the house. I scanned 65 channels around 8 am today and received 90% ok. When I turn on the tv at noon, half of the channels won't come in. What affects the signal? The weather during this time period seems to be the same.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Probably just the atmosphere. 

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The scan picks up even a very weak signal. Just delete the channels you're not receiving. Since more of the network affiliated channels keep offering new splits (one of ours now has 6 channels) check back from time to time. We receive a total of 26 perfectly in our area.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I just wondered why I can receive more channels in the morning than later in the day. Are the signals weakened by more other signals coming on later?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Analog signals, when weak would show fuzzy picture or static. Digital is all or nothing. AM radio changes pattern and or power at night. TV doesn't. The weaker signals can be affected by the weather.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Does the sun have any influence? Which direction is the antenna pointed?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Vegassparky said:


> Does the sun have any influence? Which direction is the antenna pointed?


OP will probably answer. Sunspots (sun storms) can affect all radio/telephone transmission. I worked in commercial broadcasting. We had to, by law keep our frequency within a narrow range and it would have to be readjusted as necessary. A typical TV digital as opposed to analog antenna is a 360 degree device. I find their range limited so I use a roof mounted rotating antenna. I can pick up over a 100 channels, but it's not worth it since except for local news, it would be a lot of duplication. We're not big TV watchers so we've never had Satellite or Cable. Since they started in 1980, we've been saving that monthly expense for 34 years.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one of the problems with digital antennas is just about anything can affect the signal. When I had one, when traffic got heavy, I would have problems. I am guessing at 8 in the morning, there is not too much going on in the neighborhood. as the day progress, more electronic devices are turned on, more traffic, more pollution, more commercial signals etc... between you and them affecting your signal. Remember those old fashion ham radio operators, they would get the best signal at night. The same with precable days when outdoor antenna and rabbit ears were the norm.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I live in Florida. Could the buildup of humidity during the day affect the signal?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to this site, put in your zip code and you'll see what's reasonably available. Since you're not using a full outdoor setup only the strongest signals should be expected for consistent viewing.
The Digital TV Transition: Reception Maps


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

There are no strong signals in my zip code, only moderate. I am just wondering what makes them fade out later in the day.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like you need an amplified antenna. We have 26 full strength channels here. If you're more than 25 miles from the towers, you really need a true outdoor rotor antenna.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The earth is round. So unless you are close enough to the broadcast tower to have line of sight, the signal is bounced/deflected off objects or primarily through the atmosphere (ie: atmospheric ducting) to reach your antenna. Ducting is affected by weather, temperature. 

The channels that you are losing, are most likely those furthest away from your location.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried the 150 mile antenna and sent it back. It was no better than my old one.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Call the engineering department at one of the TV stations. They can be very helpful since they want viewers.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I doubt if you can get " bounce" on a TV signal. The frequency is too high.

BG


----------

